# O-GOES-HO cars Available!!!!



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

Fellow Slotters,:thumbsup:

For those who are interested, the O-Goes-HO 1st Release ’49 Hot Rod Coupe and ’32 Hot Pepper Sedan are here and are now available for sale. Please check the website www.O-GOES-HO.com and sign up for future release information. You can and should also order on the website. The website says available October 10th but they arrived a little earlier. Also on the website check out the Production Process to see some cars and parts being assembled and packed for shipping. As always, thanks.

Keep in mind those who are planning on attending the 
HOCARS Slot Car Show
Huntington Hilton Hotel
Melville, NY
October 10th, 2010
10AM-2PM

These cars will debut there and be available for sale……….
Remember they fit the AFX chassis, AutoWorld Xtraction chassis, Tomy Turbo and Mega G with clips.

Regards,
Bob Beers
(203) 804-2455
:dude:


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I've already placed my order with Tom..
I can't wait for these.... thanks for putting out such amazing bodies!


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

Bob,

I don't see an Address to send money orders to, I don't use Pay Pal but I'd like to get some of these. Do you think you will have any left for the Midwest show in Indiana If you are going?


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

We will be there.I hope we sell out before then,but I'll hold what you need till then .Send me a pm. Tom


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Tom!! I will see you early!!!!:dude:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

All I can say is WOW!!!

Better than I expected and they are a MUST HAVE!!!

Kudos to Bob and Tom on putting a quality and cool looking set of runners out there for us slot heads to have!!!!


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

*pictures*

pictures


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Nice stable EJ!!! I enjoy seeing how the rich and wealthy live, maybe someday I'll hit the lottery!!! Those are some cool pics!!! RM


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

a couple more pictures
....even has a period correct 6 volt battery!

and it's COOL in the shade!


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

The engine detail is mighty sweet! Nice pics, Johnny!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Great bods! Have one in the paint booth drying.  rr


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

roadrner said:


> Great bods! Have one in the paint booth drying.  rr


What!!! A brand new car and your already painting it??? RM


----------



## XracerHO (Feb 6, 2008)

Came back from the Richfield Show with all six of the "O-Goes-HO" cars, excellent bodies with great detail!!! :thumbsup: Thanks Bob and Tom. ..RL


----------

